# Upgrade Issues



## bmudd14474

Im starting this thread so that you can post any issues your having with the upgrade. This way they are all in 1 place.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## SmokinAl

So far I love the upgrade, shouldn't take long to get comfortable with it.
Nice job Guys & Gals!
Al


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Agree with Al, so far so good.

Just need to get familiar with some nuances, but everything is there and more....

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I mentioned it earlier but if there was a way to see new threads posted on the home page it would be nice. On the old format it was convenient to log in and see the most current threads, the most liked, and the hot tab as well.  Other than that looks great!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I mentioned it earlier but if there was a way to see new threads posted on the home page it would be nice. On the old format it was convenient to log in and see the most current threads, the most liked, and the hot tab as well.  Other than that looks great!



Click on the "What's new" tab.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Click on the "What's new" tab.



There is nothing to click on that shows the actual newest threads posted without going into each individual section...just lists the newest comments. Could be on a thread that's 3 years old that someone recently commented on.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> There is nothing to click on that shows the actual newest threads posted without going into each individual section...just lists the newest comments. Could be on a thread that's 3 years old that someone recently commented on.



Okay.  I see what you mean about the home screen.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinVOLfan said:


> There is nothing to click on that shows the actual newest threads posted without going into each individual section...just lists the newest comments. Could be on a thread that's 3 years old that someone recently commented on.




Go to the bottom of the page (in the Black), and click on "New Posts".

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Bearcarver said:


> Go to the bottom of the page (in the Black), and click on "New Posts".
> 
> Bear




Its the same thing. There are about 15 places to go to click on that shows the "newest posts" but no where I can find that lists the newest threads like what used to be on the home page of the old format where the chat section is now


----------



## Bearcarver

I can't remember ever having that.

I can't find one I use a lot too:
I used to go to my Profile Page & click on "Postings".
Then scroll down to where it said "Bearcarvers Posts" on the left.
And "Posts started by Bearcarver" on the Right.
I'd choose "Posts started by Bearcarver".(on the Right)

It would give me a list of all the Threads I started, in order, from the newest to the oldest.

Can't find that---Sure hope we didn't lose that !!!!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Its the same thing. There are about 15 places to go to click on that shows the "newest posts" but no where I can find that lists the newest threads like what used to be on the home page of the old format where the chat section is now



I think "What's New" are new(er) threads and "New Posts" are newest replies. I know it's not the same as the old forums main page, but like the other upgrade - we'll get used to it. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

Bearcarver said:


> I can't remember ever having that.
> 
> I can't find one I use a lot too:
> I used to go to my Profile Page & click on "Postings".
> Then scroll down to where it said "Bearcarvers Posts" on the left.
> And "Posts started by Bearcarver" on the Right.
> I'd choose "Posts started by Bearcarver".(on the Right)
> 
> It would give me a list of all the Threads I started, in order, from the newest to the oldest.
> 
> Can't find that---Sure hope we didn't lose that !!!!!
> 
> Bear





I think I found what I was looking for:
I clicked on my Avatar.
Then clicked on "Find".
Then chose the "Find all Threads by Bearcarver".

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

I also would like to know if there is a button that we can click on that shows only new threads, not just new posts.
Al


----------



## chopsaw

At the bottom of the page , right hand side , there is a " change width " button . Helped with the layout of the page , and I can set my zoom back to 100 .


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinAl said:


> I also would like to know if there is a button that we can click on that shows only new threads, not just new posts.
> Al


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinAl said:


> I also would like to know if there is a button that we can click on that shows only new threads, not just new posts.
> Al



Hey Al, can you check the homepage? I put an Unanswered Threads widget on the homepage for easy reference.


----------



## tx smoker

I just made a discovery that I thought I should share. I came here early this morning, saw the upgrade, and everything was working fine but only had a couple of minutes. When I got home from work I came back here and hit a huge snag. Every time I clicked on a thread, whether it be in the forum or my alerts, I got redirected to a browser page with a bunch of code on it, not the thread. Had this same problem on my home computer and my phone. I am not a tech guy so this was perplexing to me but I took a long shot: went into my browser settings and cleared the browser history. That solved it....thank God. Cleared up both the computer and the phone. I guess the new format had some conflict with the old cookies.

Thought I should share,
Robert


----------



## hellasteph

tx smoker said:


> I just made a discovery that I thought I should share. I came here early this morning, saw the upgrade, and everything was working fine but only had a couple of minutes. When I got home from work I came back here and hit a huge snag. Every time I clicked on a thread, whether it be in the forum or my alerts, I got redirected to a browser page with a bunch of code on it, not the thread. Had this same problem on my home computer and my phone. I am not a tech guy so this was perplexing to me but I took a long shot: went into my browser settings and cleared the browser history. That solved it....thank God. Cleared up both the computer and the phone. I guess the new format had some conflict with the old cookies.
> 
> Thought I should share,
> Robert



Thanks for sharing this with us, Robert. Yeah, it's likely a cookie and cache issue since we were making so many changes all at once. I'm so glad that the cookie/data clear helped you. I had to do that myself a few minutes after the upgrade and then again this morning for my computers, so you're not alone.

Thanks again!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

hellasteph said:


> View attachment 410443



Thank you for sharing this. Is the unanswered threads section the newest threads that get posted kind of like what used to pop up on the front screen of the old home page?


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thank you for sharing this. Is the unanswered threads section the newest threads that get posted kind of like what used to pop up on the front screen of the old home page?



Yeah, I just added it on the homepage now to see if that helps with finding it. Just got to the home page to see it (it's under the chat rooms).


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

hellasteph said:


> Yeah, I just added it on the homepage now to see if that helps with finding it. Just got to the home page to see it (it's under the chat rooms).



That's exactly what I was looking for.  Should answer Al's questions as well. Thank you for adding it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for.  Should answer Al's questions as well. Thank you for adding it!



Is there a way to edit the unanswered threads and the hot threads sections you added on the home page? The unanswered threads to the newest ones as they get posted and the hot threads to the most viewed or commented on recently or that which received the most likes recently? Would make it very similar to the old format.  I apologize I am not trying to be difficult just figured I would ask!


----------



## tx smoker

A couple of other things I've noticed that have me curious:

-The carousel no longer scrolls through by itself. Not the end of the world but I kinda enjoyed that feature

-There are now only 5 spaces on the carousel versus 10 previously. Is this permanent?

-In our personal information box at the top right of the page, it no longer lists the number of featured threads you have had.That was another feature I enjoyed.

-In the forum itself, when a thread was featured there was a note beside it stating that it had been featured. That note is no longer there. I looked at several other threads that had been featured and they do not have that notification either.

The only reason I'm noticing this stuff centered around the carousel and featured threads is that I posted a beautiful meal yesterday morning that was featured immediately. It is no longer there so that just kinda got me looking at other aspects of things.

Trying to get used to the new format,
Robert


----------



## dirtsailor2003

One thing that I noticed is in my Mega Mother of all Cooking links Index, all of the formatting is gone (different text colors, etc...) Not a big deal. Just have to go back and reformat the text.


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Is there a way to edit the unanswered threads and the hot threads sections you added on the home page? The unanswered threads to the newest ones as they get posted and the hot threads to the most viewed or commented on recently or that which received the most likes recently? Would make it very similar to the old format.  I apologize I am not trying to be difficult just figured I would ask!



I'm not clear on what you're asking. Are you asking to rename the titles that is visible? Or are you asking for different ways of showing the threads? I'm really confused.


----------



## hellasteph

tx smoker said:


> -The carousel no longer scrolls through by itself. Not the end of the world but I kinda enjoyed that feature



It does scroll on its own, don't hover over it with your mouse and it will auto-scroll. If it detects your mouse over it, it will stop because it thinks you're trying to read it or click on it.



tx smoker said:


> -There are now only 5 spaces on the carousel versus 10 previously. Is this permanent?



The staff will need to feature more content if you want 10 spaces, it's not stuck on 5 if that's what you're asking.



tx smoker said:


> -In our personal information box at the top right of the page, it no longer lists the number of featured threads you have had.That was another feature I enjoyed.



That's likely a custom feature or something that needs to be enabled. At this time, we're fixing functionality issues before we move onto requests. Thanks for understanding!



tx smoker said:


> The only reason I'm noticing this stuff centered around the carousel and featured threads is that I posted a beautiful meal yesterday morning that was featured immediately. It is no longer there so that just kinda got me looking at other aspects of things.



Simply request that your thread be featured again. When we updated, the old carousel software was not carried over (not us, the developer no longer offered the software so we had to move onto a different one) thus we've had to repost everything.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

hellasteph said:


> I'm not clear on what you're asking. Are you asking to rename the titles that is visible? Or are you asking for different ways of showing the threads? I'm really confused.



I apologize. On the old home screen as new threads were posted they would come in and they would post right where you added the unanswered threads section under the chat. The only thing showing up in that section now are threads that have been unanswered. I guess I am asking if there is a way to post the newest threads as they come in instead of just unanswered ones.


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I apologize. On the old home screen as new threads were posted they would come in and they would post right where you added the unanswered threads section under the chat. The only thing showing up in that section now are threads that have been unanswered. I guess I am asking if there is a way to post the newest threads as they come in instead of just unanswered ones.



Can you check now? I set it to show all New Threads in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Norwester55

Any chance of getting a dark mode? Theres a lot more white area now (it seems) and is a bit blinding. Thanks!


----------



## hellasteph

Norwester55 said:


> Any chance of getting a dark mode? Theres a lot more white area now (it seems) and is a bit blinding. Thanks!



That's definitely something I want too. Maybe we can convince 

 TulsaJeff


----------



## TulsaJeff

hellasteph said:


> That's definitely something I want too. Maybe we can convince
> 
> TulsaJeff



Would that just require a 2nd theme that users could choose if they wanted to?


----------



## hellasteph

TulsaJeff said:


> Would that just require a 2nd theme that users could choose if they wanted to?



Yep, it would be optional. It's just this same theme but in darker colors so that it mimics a dark mode.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

hellasteph said:


> Can you check now? I set it to show all New Threads in the last 5 minutes.



Looks like that fixed it! Thank you!

The only other thing I would suggest would be to update the hot threads section on the right side of the screen. It looks like its showing the hottest threads on the history of the website. I am not sure how the old format calculated it but it seemed like it was either the most viewed, most liked, or most commented on in the last 30 days or something similar to that. Maybe 

 chilerelleno
 could expand and help me out with that part as he mentioned liking that part from the old format.


----------



## hellasteph

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks like that fixed it! Thank you!
> 
> The only other thing I would suggest would be to update the hot threads section on the right side of the screen. It looks like its showing the hottest threads on the history of the website. I am not sure how the old format calculated it but it seemed like it was either the most viewed, most liked, or most commented on in the last 30 days or something similar to that. Maybe
> 
> chilerelleno
> could expand and help me out with that part as he mentioned liking that part from the old format.



Fixed it to only show the hottest threads in the last 5 days.


----------



## smokerjim

Bearcarver said:


> I think I found what I was looking for:
> I clicked on my Avatar.
> Then clicked on "Find".
> Then chose the "Find all Threads by Bearcarver".
> 
> Bear


bear, if you didn't find it yet, you can also just click forums and click your threads, they all come up


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

hellasteph said:


> Fixed it to only show the hottest threads in the last 5 days.



All looks great to me thanks for taking the time to make the changes!


----------



## fivetricks

I'd like to ask if any adjustments can be made to zooming in pictures. Is not so good currently :-)

Also, I don't think "hottest" or "unanswered" threads are what's being requested. 

The old page basically showed "last 5 created threads"


----------



## tx smoker

Another issue I just found is that when creating a post, if you type in the user name of a person you want to see the thread, the user name is no longer propagated when you start typing it in.  This can be tough as there are so many different names folks use that are so close. It was nice that a short list popped up on the screen and you could just click on the person you wanted to tag.

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver

tx smoker said:


> I just made a discovery that I thought I should share. I came here early this morning, saw the upgrade, and everything was working fine but only had a couple of minutes. When I got home from work I came back here and hit a huge snag. Every time I clicked on a thread, whether it be in the forum or my alerts, I got redirected to a browser page with a bunch of code on it, not the thread. Had this same problem on my home computer and my phone. I am not a tech guy so this was perplexing to me but I took a long shot: went into my browser settings and cleared the browser history. That solved it....thank God. Cleared up both the computer and the phone. I guess the new format had some conflict with the old cookies.
> 
> Thought I should share,
> Robert




I don't think that was the problem, Robert.
I had the same thing, and I notified a couple people.
Then I got off for a few hours, and when I got back on, it seems to be fixed.
I think Steph & the Troops fixed whatever it was, because I didn't do anything on my end.
The timing of them fixing it just made it look like clearing your browser fixed it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

smokerjim said:


> bear, if you didn't find it yet, you can also just click forums and click your threads, they all come up




Nope,
The 5th one down is a thread I started back in 2016.

Bear


----------



## tallbm

Great work so far on the upgrade folks!

Let me know when requests/enhancements times comes.   I would like to make a recommendation for small CSS change in some areas where there is red text on brown/dark   background colors.  It can make the eyes do this 

Other than that I'm poking around and learning all the new, different, and cool stuff that is out here and enjoying things


----------



## hellasteph

tallbm said:


> Great work so far on the upgrade folks!
> 
> Let me know when requests/enhancements times comes.   I would like to make a recommendation for small CSS change in some areas where there is red text on brown/dark  background colors. It can make the eyes do this
> 
> Other than that I'm poking around and learning all the new, different, and cool stuff that is out here and enjoying things



We'll certainly let you know. I think there's a bit of a push to have a dark theme so perhaps your request could be incorporated while we're making a dark theme.


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> We'll certainly let you know. I think there's a bit of a push to have a dark theme so perhaps your request could be incorporated while we're making a dark theme.




If you have a Dark Background with White Text, what happens when I go to copy a page or two on paper???  White Text on White Paper doesn't show up too good these days.

Bear


----------



## hellasteph

Bearcarver said:


> If you have a Dark Background with White Text, what happens when I go to copy a page or two on paper???  White Text on White Paper doesn't show up too good these days.
> 
> Bear



Bear, the current style you're on is something you can stay on or if you decide dark mode is for you, it's optional. We're not forcing anyone to use any style they don't like so they have two choices: light or dark. I hope you'll pick the one that you like better!


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> Bear, the current style you're on is something you can stay on or if you decide dark mode is for you, it's optional. We're not forcing anyone to use any style they don't like so they have two choices: light or dark. I hope you'll pick the one that you like better!




Thanks Steph!!
However I'm still wondering what happens if you try to print a page that has a Black Background with white text on white paper?

A White Sheet of invisible text???

I'm serious---I actually don't know.

Bear


----------



## hellasteph

Bearcarver said:


> However I'm still wondering what happens if you try to print a page that has a Black Background with white text on white paper?



Good question, and truthfully, I don't know yet. I'm transitioning to be paperless next year so I won't be able to test this theory out. Can you give me an example of what you'd try to print?

Also, you can switch in between themes at any time with a single button. So if it's an issue, you're not stuck with either theme.


----------



## Bearcarver

hellasteph said:


> Good question, and truthfully, I don't know yet. I'm transitioning to be paperless next year so I won't be able to test this theory out. Can you give me an example of what you'd try to print?
> 
> Also, you can switch in between themes at any time with a single button. So if it's an issue, you're not stuck with either theme.




Well Let's say I want to print a recipe that is White Text on a Black Background.
A non-computer brain (Like Mine) would say it would print white text on white paper.
In other words Nothing readable.

But if I could push one button to change it to Black Text on white background, I could just do that.

I know I have copied and pasted from Black backgrounds, and The text was missing on the page, until I change my Text color on my 'Puter.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie

Color formats are hard to see...red on brown is not easy to read.


----------



## jcam222

In the mobile version it would be nice to reduce the size of the header banner if possible as it takes up a lot of real estate on phone. Pics in carousel looked zoomed in very large on both phone and  net (win 10 / chrome) . Love to have an option for a dimmer back ground. For some reason the new format in general gives me a headache and messes with my motion sickness. Hard to explain but I spend a lot of time on here usually and now just a few minutes and I am quesy. Maybe I am just odd :)


----------



## Slow42

Not working with my iPad.  The right column over takes the left column Makes it almost unusable everthing is scrambled And unreadable.


----------



## hellasteph

Slow42 said:


> Not working with my iPad.  The right column over takes the left column Makes it almost unusable everthing is scrambled And unreadable.



We'll get right on that.  Thanks for reporting this!


----------



## Winterrider

The darker option would be nice. Otherwise so far ,so good IMO


----------



## hellasteph

Winterrider said:


> The darker option would be nice. Otherwise so far ,so good IMO



Absolutely! We're going to figure out the right balance for a dark theme to see if it's good for users. Please give us a bit while we work through making it and testing it. Thanks!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

You guys have done a great job with the roll out.

Congrats to all.


----------



## hellasteph

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You guys have done a great job with the roll out.
> 
> Congrats to all.



Thanks! We have a few more days of clean-up work. Glad you enjoy it!


----------



## forktender

The Vertical poem like posts are obnoxious as anything.  And there is no reason for it when the whole right side of the screen is wide open blank white screen.


----------



## hellasteph

forktender said:


> The Vertical poem like posts are obnoxious as anything.  And there is no reason for it when the whole right side of the screen is wide open blank white screen.



Can you send a screenshot of what you're seeing? It shouldn't be that much space and if there is, we're aware of a bug on iPad at this time. Are you on a desktop? If so, what browser and operating system?


----------



## HalfSmoked

I notice that where we are from no longer shows will this be replaced??

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

HalfSmoked said:


> I notice that where we are from no longer shows will this be replaced??
> 
> Warren



Click on the user's avatar.  That should bring up the member's stats and location if they have included it.


----------



## HalfSmoked

That's just another step it use to show we didn't have to look for it.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

HalfSmoked said:


> That's just another step it use to show we didn't have to look for it.
> 
> Warren




Give them a while to work on it.  
For me personally, it is no problem to click or tap on the avatar.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm not saying its a problem just asking if it would be returned. Don't get bent.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm not saying its a problem just asking if it would be returned. Don't get bent.
> 
> Warren



No problem.  I knew what you meant.


----------



## fivetricks

Thanks for fixing the "new threads" section on the home page!

If I could be so bold as to ask for one small thing more? So, when you had the "new posts" section in that real estate I didn't care for it, but one feature I DID really like was the option to select the next 5 or 10 or whatever posts. I wonder if this could be added to the new threads section now in its place. I will illustrate in the attached picture. 

I think this would be really useful for those of us who like to stay kept up on all the new threads, but don't necessarily have the ability to login frequently enough to keep up with every new thread posted. Plz to see attached pic! :-D








The circled are is what I'm requesting at the bottom/top of the new threads section.

Also; attaching pictures now only gives the [\ATTACH=] forum code where as the old version actually showed the attached picture when typing the new message like I'm doing right now. This will be problematic for those attaching multiple pictures making sure the correct pictures are attached as the number code in the forum code does not match the file name.


----------



## tallbm

Bearcarver said:


> Well Let's say I want to print a recipe that is White Text on a Black Background.
> A non-computer brain (Like Mine) would say it would print white text on white paper.
> In other words Nothing readable.
> 
> But if I could push one button to change it to Black Text on white background, I could just do that.
> 
> I know I have copied and pasted from Black backgrounds, and The text was missing on the page, until I change my Text color on my 'Puter.
> 
> Bear



Hi Bear.  In general the print out would also print the black background as well so the white text would still be surrounded by black background.
If you just copied and pasted, well that depends on what you are pasting into.  If you paste into a pure text editor like Notepad (or superior Notepad++) then no text color or formatting will be applied.  If you copy and paste into Microsoft Word or WordPad well all bets are off there.  In that case you would just select/highlight all the text and change the font color to black (a quick and easy way to Select All is to press Ctrl + 'A' keys  and that will highlight everything on the page in one shot).

Just doing a regular print of the page though should be ok.  Printers are designed to attempt to print what you are seeing so if it is white on black then you get that.  Now white on white that would be a challenge hahaha :)


----------



## forktender

hellasteph said:


> Can you send a screenshot of what you're seeing? It shouldn't be that much space and if there is, we're aware of a bug on iPad at this time. Are you on a desktop? If so, what browser and operating system?


I don't know how to do a screenshot, I'm  using the latest windows on a laptop using fire fox.
I'll see if my wife can help me send a screenshot.
Actually it appears to be full screen now, if it goes back to the poem like threads I will take a picture of it with my phone and post it. I realize that it is most likely just new update growing pains and that most of them will be resolved within a few days. Thank you for your attention.
Dan


----------



## Jabiru

forktender
 use snipping tool for screenshot, built into windows. Save as an image and add it to your post.

How to use Snipping tool for screenshot -


----------



## Jabiru

I am half and half with the upgrade, I really dont like chat at the top of any forum, it takes up alot of screen, need to scroll down to get to the information.

 I understand you want people to use it more, but, most people dont, so forcing it at the top just wont  make it get used any more than before.

Should be an option.


----------



## sawhorseray

Jabiru said:


> I am half and half with the upgrade, I really dont like chat at the top of any forum, it takes up alot of screen, need to scroll down to get to the information.
> 
> I understand you want people to use it more, but, most people dont, so forcing it at the top just wont  make it get used any more than before.
> 
> Should be an option.



I agree 100%! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray

I'd have to think if a fellow owned the site he could do as he pleased with it, after all, he OWNS it. I still believe there should be a sticky, or something, to lead folks to what it takes to become a Premier member and what the benefits are.  Change is inevitable, I'll just roll with the punches. One thing I do miss is the "your content" that was somewhere around the profile page. I used to be able to look up stuff I posted five years ago, now it only goes back a couple of months, I think.  Soon this will settle down and everyone will get back to posting things more related to what this site is all about, smokin' meat. RAY


----------



## pineywoods

sawhorseray said:


> I'd have to think if a fellow owned the site he could do as he pleased with it, after all, he OWNS it. I still believe there should be a sticky, or something, to lead folks to what it takes to become a Premier member and what the benefits are.  Change is inevitable, I'll just roll with the punches. One thing I do miss is the "your content" that was somewhere around the profile page. I used to be able to look up stuff I posted five years ago, now it only goes back a couple of months, I think.  Soon this will settle down and everyone will get back to posting things more related to what this site is all about, smokin' meat. RAY



Click on the gear like icon on the top right of your screen then click on "your content" it should be on the left side of the box about the second line down and see if that is what you are looking for


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> That's just another step it use to show we didn't have to look for it.
> 
> Warren




Actually you don't have to click on the Avatar---Just hover over it for a second.

Bear


----------



## tropics

sawhorseray said:


> I agree 100%! RAY



I'll 3rd that make it so it can be closed like the other format 
Richie


----------



## Slow42

Still a problem with using the iPad.  When you click on the forums button or smokingmeatforums.com button the screen my I pad freezes up.  It seems to do this when the ads pop up. All the other buttons seem to work properly.

just noticed when I click on either of those two buttons it move to the forum button and freezes.


----------



## noboundaries

I remember reading somewhere that it takes six weeks for changes to become second nature. I'm getting used to the format. I used to press the "Recent Posts" button daily, but have already figured out how to find them ("x" out of the "show only: participated" at the top of the posts list after pressing "New Posts.")

BTW, I just noticed hellasteph is a "Meat Popsicle." I can't stop laughing...and now I have to go watch one of my all-time guilty pleasure sci-fi movies.


----------



## Bearcarver

I gotta agree with others:
The "Alerts" are almost Impossible to read, especially the Red on Black & the Gray on Black.
Gives me an instant headache!

Bear


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

jcam222 said:


> In the mobile version it would be nice to reduce the size of the header banner if possible as it takes up a lot of real estate on phone.


I second reducing the header banner. It takes up a third of the usable space on my mobile. When my keyboard pops up, either to reply to a post or to use chat, I have half of my screen available. With that half there's a header banner,  an equally sized, small space for my text and a banner ad. (The ad can be closed out,  but comes back and has to be closed repeatedly to maximize what little screen space there is. Text types underneath the ad so either scroll or you can't see what you're typing. )

I can't see any of the previous posts or chat conversation as I type. And, I have to scroll through a 1 inch area of my own  text to review what I'm typing to post. Changing to desktop mode on my mobile doesn't help.  As it stands, it is really difficult to use and enjoy the site on my mobile device, which it's my primary choice for online activity.

Previously, I put smf in desktop mode on my mobile and zoomed in on chat box to use it, after opening the popup at the bottom right of the screen.

I can't take a screenshot with the keyboard up but with the attached photo, please imagine the lower half as all keyboard up to "new threads" and a banner ad on top of that.

Thank you.


----------



## sawhorseray

pineywoods said:


> Click on the gear like icon on the top right of your screen then click on "your content" it should be on the left side of the box about the second line down and see if that is what you are looking for



Thanks PW! I'd have never thought to look there, nothing happens when the cursor hovers over it. RAY


----------



## radioguy

Jabiru said:


> I am half and half with the upgrade, I really dont like chat at the top of any forum, it takes up alot of screen, need to scroll down to get to the information.
> 
> I understand you want people to use it more, but, most people dont, so forcing it at the top just wont  make it get used any more than before.
> 
> Should be an option.


I agree with Jab.  Is there an option for customization of your home page?  Chat not important to this Smartphone user.


----------



## sawhorseray

Bearcarver said:


> I gotta agree with others:
> The "Alerts" are almost Impossible to read, especially the Red on Black & the Gray on Black.
> Gives me an instant headache! Bear[/QUOTE
> 
> Agree. RAy


----------



## Cdl72986

I tried to write up a post earlier and got this. A lot off errors, maybe caused by me? I’m not sure


----------



## tx smoker

Not meaning to be a nuisance, but the carousel still is not scrolling of it's own accord. It just sits there, even when the cursor is nowhere near it. Also agree that the pics look too "blown up" and are kinda fuzzy.

Agree that the red on brown background in the Alerts is hard to read.

I'll 4th the wish that the chat was not at the top of the page. 

Overall though, I'll say that you have done an amazing job!! There is absolutely no way to make a site of this magnitude perfect for everybody that uses it. It's impossible. No matter how much time goes into something like this before it's rolled out, there are gonna be glitches. IMHO, they have been minimal and the admins have been all over fixing what they could as fast as they could. Kudos to all!!

Robert


----------



## tropics

Brian and Staff I just found another one,when I linked Pops brine it open that never use to happen as a premiere membership.Here is the post


tropics said:


> Henry here is a post I did a few weeks ago,I used brisket for this one to make the Corned Beef that is the first stage after curing,It is smoked with a pastrami rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corned Beef
> 
> 
> Used Pops Brine again on 2 small Brisket flat cuts cured for 19 days.   Soaked in ice water for 3 hours using the low salt I think I took to much salt out   I brown both sides   Then make it all happy with 2 cans of PBR a Bay leave & tea ball with picking spice   Bring to a boil then lower heat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richie


It is in this post





						Roast Beef in the Pitt Boss 4
					

Top round was on sale I grabbed 4 @ $1.99 #. making Corned Beef for Pastrami with 1 This one was for dinner last night   Season wit Worcestershire,Sea Salt,Garlic Powder & CBP Cooked to an IT off 138°F   Everyone was hungry so not much cooling rest   Sliced as thin as I can and move out of the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## tx smoker

Well, I need to retract one statement. The carousel does in fact scroll through on it's own as designed. I just saw that there is a red "task bar" across the bottom that shows the progress of of the next thread coming up. It just takes longer than it used to take to scroll from one featured thread to the next.

Still learning,
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver

Cdl72986 said:


> I tried to write up a post earlier and got this. A lot off errors, maybe caused by me? I’m not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410570




I had that same one. Seemed no matter where I went on this forum, all I could get was that.
I shut down for a few hours & came back---All was Fixed.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It

I clicked on a post titled  UDS PAINT JOBS The poster apparently uploaded a pic of his unique UDS paint job. Several have viewed the pic as they responded  how good it looks. I see no pic nor do I see an attachment to click on.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hawging It said:


> I clicked on a post titled  UDS PAINT JOBS The poster apparently uploaded a pic of his unique UDS paint job. Several have viewed the pic as they responded  how good it looks. I see no pic nor do I see an attachment to click on.




I saw that "UDS PAINT JOBS" somewhere, but I forgot where the heck it was.

Bear


----------



## fivetricks

Ok, so I'm getting the same error as mentioned above when trying to make a post using an emoji. The emoji was selected from the group in the type box, not from the keyboard of my mobile phone or anything like that. As soon as the emoji was removed, it posted with no issues. To test this out, I edited the post while re-including said emoji and the error was immediately back.

Hope that helps


----------



## chopsaw




----------



## pc farmer




----------



## chopsaw

Just tried again , and got the error . 
Dbl rocks glass with whiskey , thats a good one .


----------



## uncle eddie

I do like the pause/play button for the carousel...but the carousel is unresponsive atm, just sits on the first slide.

I really, *REALLY* like the up/down arrow button that shows up on the right side of the screen that keeps me from having to scroll all the way up/down a thread to get to the top/bottom.  I think it would be better if it was possible to make it "always visible" and did not require a tiny scroll up or down to make it appear.  I realize you have to balance screen clutter with available features though.  Can you make it appear when you hover over the right scroll bar?


----------



## Winterrider

Carousel rotates for me using Kindle. It is just quite a bit slower than original so time to read text along with.


----------



## SmokinAl

No problems here, Desktop, Windows 10, Chrome.
Al


----------



## chopsaw

If you mouse over it stops the progress bar , and starts it over . Even if you just swipe across . Look for the red bar at the bottom of the featured pic .


----------



## uncle eddie

Winterrider said:


> Carousel rotates for me using Kindle. It is just quite a bit slower than original so time to read text along with.



Another clue - but it's not working on my PC (Google Chrome/Windows 7 hold-out)


----------



## chopsaw

uncle eddie said:


> Another clue - but it's not working on my PC (Google Chrome/Windows 7 hold-out)


Im running the same here . Works for me . If you don't see the red bar , click the advance button , then see if it starts running . You have to keep the curser off the picture .


----------



## Winterrider

Just checked on PC,   Chrome / Windows 10 also rotates. Yes on cursor off pic, it stops


----------



## Bearcarver

Everything seems to be working good for me---Just got a lot of new stuff to learn.
MacBook Pro ---Safari---High Sierra

Thanks for the Great Work, Jeff & all his Elves.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Morning....   Are you busy ????   Well, I find the "ALERTS" window difficult to read...  If you could switch the RED letters and the WHITE letters, the Members name and the Thread description would be a lot more visible to these old eyes...


----------



## Hawging It

daveomak said:


> Morning....   Are you busy ????   Well, I find the "ALERTS" window difficult to read...  If you could switch the RED letters and the WHITE letters, the Members name and the Thread description would be a lot more visible to these old eyes...


I have the same issue. It's hell to get blind and old.


----------



## daveomak

Hawging It said:


> I have the same issue. It's hell to get blind and old.



And it's weird when we start bragging about it......


----------



## uncle eddie

uncle eddie said:


> I do like the pause/play button for the carousel...but the carousel is unresponsive atm, just sits on the first slide.
> 
> I really, *REALLY* like the up/down arrow button that shows up on the right side of the screen that keeps me from having to scroll all the way up/down a thread to get to the top/bottom.  I think it would be better if it was possible to make it "always visible" and did not require a tiny scroll up or down to make it appear.  I realize you have to balance screen clutter with available features though.  Can you make it appear when you hover over the right scroll bar?



FWIW - the carousel starting moving when it warmed up today...I am sure there is a correlation haha


----------



## Bearcarver

Is it me or my Computer that makes the Pics in the Carousel Zoomed in way too much.
I like things zoomed in (Used to call the zoomed in Pics "BearView"), but not this far. The shot of my plate only shows about 1/3 of the PR slice, On the Stop Sign Pic, all I see is the white letters in "STOP", and I only see about 1/4 of the wall of that Wood Smoke House.
If there's something I can do tell me what it is.

Bear


----------



## mneeley490

I also got only the lines of code a couple days ago, but that seems to have been fixed.
The only other thing I notice now is that I'm getting completely bombarded with ads, which never used to happen before. Both on the website, and as pop-ups.


----------



## dr k

On my Galaxy S7 I got a message that I couldn't screen shoot quick enough regarding Chrome was shut down due to an embedded script so it couldn't harm my device. This happened when the platform a couple years ago changed and the five virus scareware pop up was rampant that was embedded in an ad or something. I had to become a premier member to get rid of scareware  and that expired this Spring.  Everything has been fine with the ads from Spring till today but coincidentally something similar is occuring with this update/ads and something embedded in one or more that just happened today.
.


----------



## Jabiru

Hello,

Just a heads up. I am receiving this error when using search - Salt Potato - by title.


----------



## forktender

Even though I check the "keep me logged in box"  I still have to log in every time come to the forum.
I'm using Firefox on a laptop pc. 
Are any of you having the same problem?


----------



## DanMcG

Like others have mentioned, the carousel pic's are zoomed in way to much. other then that I got no issues.


----------



## tropics

danmcg said:


> Like others have mentioned, the carousel pic's are zoomed in way to much. other then that I got no issues.


I agree it is way different then 2 days ago
Richie


----------



## daveomak

Those RED letters are a bugger to see...  Can you change them to something with a bit more  contrast please....   White would be good....   The white letters could be changed to orange...


----------



## lamar

I also have to log  in every time.  It's aggravating.

I never log out when I change to another web site. and have keep me logged in checked


----------



## gmc2003

Does this new upgrade seem slower to anybody else - it's almost like there's a delay in reaction time especially when logging out? 

Outside of trying to figure out the best way to navigate the new look, I'm fine with it.  I see we lost the "Members" link or is it now hidden somewhere? Also I still can't this new upgrade to work on my rotary phone .

Chris


----------



## chopsaw

gmc2003 said:


> Does this new upgrade seem slower to anybody else -


Feels slow to me , but it's taking shape .
The red letters are a strain . For now I just bring it full page ( so I can see what it says )
A BIG thank you to who ever toggled the chat window .


----------



## Winterrider

Don't log out usually, no need to sign in again using kindle. It is a bit slower, carousel is zoomed in , and red print is difficult to read.

Gonna be hard to please everyone overall , but getting some of the kinks out.
Nice work !!!

Edit:
One other that would be nice is the locations of members without clicking avatar.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

When I logged in today the Forum button at the top was highlighted. When I click on the Home button nothing happens.   Is that supposed to be that way?


----------



## sawhorseray

daveomak said:


> Those RED letters are a bugger to see...  Can you change them to something with a bit more  contrast please....   White would be good....   The white letters could be changed to orange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410753



I can't hardly tell what the red letters say, even with my reading glasses on. Glad to now know it's just old age.  RAY


----------



## goldendogs

forktender said:


> Even though I check the "keep me logged in box"  I still have to log in every time come to the forum.
> I'm using Firefox on a laptop pc.
> Are any of you having the same problem?


I'm having the same problem here ,using Firefox also never had to log in before


----------



## dr k

daveomak said:


> Those RED letters are a bugger to see...  Can you change them to something with a bit more  contrast please....   White would be good....   The white letters could be changed to orange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410753


Yellow seems to pop off the brown background vs. red.  Like Foamheart's Avatar.


----------



## uncle eddie

Chat indicates "10"...so I enabled it and disabled it.  It still shows "10"

Google Chrome - Windows 7


----------



## tx smoker

goldendogs said:


> I'm having the same problem here ,using Firefox also never had to log in before



Same problem here. I keep having to log in every time I come to the site, even though I have the "keep me logged in" icon clicked. This is annoying but not the end of the world.

Another issue I've noted is that in the previous format, if you posted a thread with a somewhat lengthy title, the screen would go to a second line if necessary so the viewer could see the full title of the thread. Now it stops at one line and the full title is not view-able to the forum member who is trying to see what is posted. Would it be possible to change the format so that the entire title of the thread can be seen, even if it goes to a second line? 

Ever hopeful,
Robert


----------



## forktender

Red is not a good choice of color on a forum that is 90% men just for the fact color blindness mainly happens in men.


----------



## forktender

uncle eddie said:


> Chat indicates "10"...so I enabled it and disabled it.  It still shows "10"
> 
> Google Chrome - Windows 7
> 
> View attachment 410851


Isn't that how many people are using it at the time?


----------



## uncle eddie

forktender said:


> Isn't that how many people are using it at the time?



Ummm...duh!  You are correct.


----------



## Murray

Slow42 said:


> Still a problem with using the iPad.  When you click on the forums button or smokingmeatforums.com button the screen my I pad freezes up.  It seems to do this when the ads pop up. All the other buttons seem to work properly.
> 
> just noticed when I click on either of those two buttons it move to the forum button and freezes.


Having similar issues with Ipad. Sometimes I can scroll down from the carousel to the forums other times Ipad freezes up. Cleared cookies didn’t help.


----------



## Bearcarver

Is it me & my Computer, or is this forum awful slow today?

Bear


----------



## forktender

It's not just you Bear.
The site is running pretty slow, using win 10 and firefox on my laptop pc.


----------



## chopsaw

This is the very reason I paid for a membership awhile ago . The adds made it almost impossible for me to load the forum page . Would crash my connection most days . 
Look down in the bottom left corner of the page when it gets slow ,, says " waiting " for whatever it is that's trying to load . 
NO , I'm not saying you need to upgrade .


----------



## tx smoker

Murray said:


> Having similar issues with Ipad. Sometimes I can scroll down from the carousel to the forums other times Ipad freezes up. Cleared cookies didn’t help.



Well folks, it's not just the iPad. I am on a brand new desktop that ran flawlessly until the upgrade hit. I cleared my cookies and browsing history but almost every time I come to the forum, my computer locks up. I have to restart it to get the forum to close and exit my browser.  This is getting very frustrating to say the least, and I never had that problem with the previous format.

Robert


----------



## chopsaw

Robert , I've been there . I used to purposely browse other sites before connecting here . 20 / 30 minutes no trouble . Click SMF ,,, freeze , puke , re boot . 
Stopped when I upgraded .


----------



## tx smoker

chopsaw said:


> Stopped when I upgraded .



By "upgraded" I assume you mean to Premier Member? If that's what it takes to fix this problem, I'll happily spend the money for a lifetime premier membership. I spend WAY too much time to keep dealing with these issues.

Robert


----------



## Murray

Bearcarver said:


> Is it me & my Computer, or is this forum awful slow today?
> 
> Bear


I thought it was my internet. Was really slow about 90 minutes ago. Better now


----------



## pineywoods

I think they are still working on the site trying to make some of the changes people have asked for and other things that need tweaked so the forum may be slow at times while this is being done. Notice I said I think


----------



## cmayna

I'm a lifer and with my old Windows 7, it seems to run pretty quickly.


----------



## forktender

Still having to log in each time I visit, even though I checked the remain logged in box at log in, I don't understand this it's never happened to me on any other forum. Not a huge deal, just curious why it's happening now all of a sudden???


----------



## forktender

tx smoker said:


> By "upgraded" I assume you mean to Premier Member? If that's what it takes to fix this problem, I'll happily spend the money for a lifetime premier membership. I spend WAY too much time to keep dealing with these issues.
> 
> Robert


That is not the point though, they need to get to the bottom of these problems. If they expect to draw in new members. If the site doesn't run smoothly it is going to push away people, exactly the opposite of what a forum needs to do to continue growing it's member base and be successful at drawing in new blood.

Things like the log in issue I posted above and the red highlighted boxes and the obnoxiously  over sized carousel pictures on the home page. I guess this thread is pretty much just a bitching thread, because I haven't seen many problems being addressed by forum admin. And you'd think they would want people know what issues they are working on or plan on leaving as is.

But having to buy the premier membership just to get the forum to run smoothly is a crock and not good for attracting new or keeping old members interested in the forum.


----------



## Bearcarver

I can tell they are definitely working on fixing problems:
Friday night I checked on my "Step by Step Index", and about 15 of them weren't working.
This made me worry, because the last Platform Change screwed them all up, and I spent days fixing them. Much of that had been due to Photoshop.
So Friday night I copied the link to each of the 15 that didn't work, and I copied the note that appeared instead "*The site is currently being upgraded. Please check back later."*
I figured I'd check every now and then, and see if they have been fixed, before I report the problem.
Then Saturday Morning I checked and all 15 links were working & taking me to the proper Step by Step. So I can attest to the fact that somebody's working on fixing things.

So Thanks Jeff & Steph, and all involved.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

I think they are doing a heck of a good job.
It seems that the 3 major issues that I see are that the carousel is to focused & needs to back off a bit. The alerts need to be changed to white letters on a red or black background. and finally If your thread is featured on the carousel it should have a tag next to it letting you and everybody else know it's up there. I featured Jeff's ham he did & I bet he doesn't even know it's up there. They seem to be working very hard to get everything back to what everybody wants, but I'm sure it will take a few days until everything is back to a new normal. I sure hope they don't do this too often!!
Al


----------



## Norwester55

SmokinAl said:


> {SNIP}  I sure hope they don't do this too often!!
> Al


I'm sure Jeff and hellasteph feel the same way but moreso.  
I admined an android rom devs site for a few yrs and site upgrades can be (and usually are) a nightmare. The guy retired to pursue other interests and I breathed a big sigh of relief then had a couple other site owners ask if I wanted to admin their sites. You hear that pitter patter sound? Thats my feet running way. :D


----------



## tallbm

SmokinAl said:


> I think they are doing a heck of a good job.
> It seems that the 3 major issues that I see are that the carousel is to focused & needs to back off a bit. The alerts need to be changed to white letters on a red or black background. and finally If your thread is featured on the carousel it should have a tag next to it letting you and everybody else know it's up there. I featured Jeff's ham he did & I bet he doesn't even know it's up there. They seem to be working very hard to get everything back to what everybody wants, but I'm sure it will take a few days until everything is back to a new normal. I sure hope they don't do this too often!!
> Al



Yep I think the folks are hard at work on things.
I have a few things to ask about but I'm going to let the staff handle all the initial stuff as I can work around anything I have run into so far :)

Keep at it folks, I have faith we will be in tip-top shape soon and thanks for your efforts :)


----------



## hardcookin

My iPads are struggling with the format & display. Especially my gen 1 pad.


----------



## waynl

I don't know if anyone else has had this problem, but only the first image on the carousel loads correctly. All the succeeding images with their links fail to appear. When the first image comes back around it loads and it repeats the sequence as before. Running Chrome on Win 10. I did try Edge and it all looks good that way, but that's not my go-to browser. I tried clearing all the browser history and such with no improvement.


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm using windows 10 with Chrome & it works fine for me.
Al


----------



## waynl

SmokinAl said:


> I'm using windows 10 with Chrome & it works fine for me.


I guess it shows that there so many issues to consider both software and hardware wise that it's not simply changing a few lines of code and TA-DA, it works. It might even be on my end where I need a different codec or something. But I can watch the red line grow, it changes to carousel pic #2 with a white space for the image. the forward/back controls on the sides work and all, just no images except for the first one.


----------



## SmokinAl

That is really weird.
Maybe Brian 

 bmudd14474
  can give you an answer.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> That is really weird.
> Maybe Brian
> 
> bmudd14474
> can give you an answer.
> Al




My carousel works Great, except the Pics are Zoomed in so far you can't even tell what some of them are. Like Jeff's Beautiful Ham shows just a Nice Brown patch of some kind of Meat.
MacBook Pro--Safari--High Sierra

Bear


----------



## cmayna

More of a design (layout) question.  When you click on the home  or forum link, why is "Browse Room chit-chat" window right below the carousel, and before the list of forums?  It makes the chit-chat area more important than the forums?   At least to me it seems that way.  Yes, you can disable chat but it is still laid out above the forums waiting for you to enable it.  I could see maybe a small link on the side or just have the small "chat" link at the very top as it currently is.  Just me...........


----------



## tallbm

waynl said:


> I guess it shows that there so many issues to consider both software and hardware wise that it's not simply changing a few lines of code and TA-DA, it works. It might even be on my end where I need a different codec or something. But I can watch the red line grow, it changes to carousel pic #2 with a white space for the image. the forward/back controls on the sides work and all, just no images except for the first one.



For a public site facing rollout there are a ton of things to check.

You have different web browsers, different versions of each web browsers.  Different operating systems (which constrain some web browser usage).
You then get into all of that all over again with mobile devices (phones and tablets).

For the user experience you must  consider usability considerations, user interface considerations, color/scheme considerations, language considerations, and timezone locale considerations.

This is technically a migration so you have to consider the old version of all user experience stuff vs the new version that is coming when comparing aspects and features that are supposed to be "apples to apples".

Then there is the whole back end of things you a user never sees.
With the migration from old to knew you must make all the old data work with the new site WITHOUT losing the data or corrupting it.
Depending on the how big/serious the migration is you may be moving to all new hardware/software infrastructure which means potential architectural and system changes.

Then you throw on top all of the NEW stuff being added that has to be vetted and how it jives with the new user experience that is attempted to be provided that would now be an "apples to oranges" comparison with the old site.

Now throw in performance testing and tuning to make sure it all runs in acceptable timings (usually sub 3 second responses and many things faster than that).

Finally, you have to handle ALL of that and ensure it is accounted for so well at all levels that you can consistently make the migration happen without it missing things, changing things, or it all blowing up  without having unplanned downtime/outtages that cost you dollars and end user confidence.

There are no regulations or end user finances to impact with this migration which makes it a really low impact and seriousness to the world BUT it does impact the jobs and dollars of everyone who runs the site as a business so it is very serious to them and to the community that uses it non-stop daily.

That is WAY more info than you probably care for but it may help to understand a very very very simplified version of what does/can go on with something like the current site change.   I hope it sheds enough light on things that people understand that things are being handled quite gracefully with any show stopping issues.  It look focus right now is on the more "serious" issues and then the desired changes that are being encountered right now


----------



## uncle eddie

SmokinAl said:


> I think they are doing a heck of a good job.  It seems that the 3 major issues that I see are:
> 
> the carousel is to focused & needs to back off a bit.
> The alerts need to be changed to white letters on a red or black background. and finally
> If your thread is featured on the carousel it should have a tag next to it letting you and everybody else know it's up there.




Bingo!  I agree with Al...


----------



## bmudd14474

SmokinAl said:


> That is really weird.
> Maybe Brian
> 
> bmudd14474
> can give you an answer.
> Al



We will be upgrading the carousel this week to a better one. 

As for the chat placement we did that so that it is more visible. The forum is very important but we have found that more people are using it and are able to get instant answers to alot of things instead of posting a thread asking some of the same questions that have been asked in the past. Also if your new its easier than using the search feature. We did enable the disable chat button so that its just a small icon and not displaying the whole chat window. 

We haven't ruled out moving it at some point but with the upgrade it seems to be helping people get answers faster.


----------



## motocrash

Location
Members location was under their avatar before.It is very helpful to know someones location when they have a question/problem.You can see it if you click on their avatar but it would be nice if it was right there where it used to be.....


----------



## gary s

My Carousel only shows one pic when I try to arrow over it just shows the progress bar loading but no pic ???

Gary


----------



## Norwester55

You can mouse over the avatar and see location.


----------



## motocrash

Norwester55 said:


> You can mouse over the avatar and see location.


Thanks man.
Speaking of mouse over,you used to be able to mouse over your notifications to see them.
Now you have to click to see them.These extra steps and clicking is wearing me out,terrible for the carpal tunnel....


----------



## dr k

dr k said:


> On my Galaxy S7 I got a message that I couldn't screen shoot quick enough regarding Chrome was shut down due to an embedded script so it couldn't harm my device. This happened when the platform a couple years ago changed and the five virus scareware pop up was rampant that was embedded in an ad or something. I had to become a premier member to get rid of scareware  and that expired this Spring.  Everything has been fine with the ads from Spring till today but coincidentally something similar is occuring with this update/ads and something embedded in one or more that just happened today.
> .


 I'm bumping my original post since I have the screen shot of the pop up. See quote for details. This happened last overhaul with embedded scareware in ads and only on this SMF site. I had to become a premier member to eliminate threats from SMF  that could damage my device. Everything has been fine from the day my premier membership expired this Spring till the day of this upgrade. Now this.:


----------



## fivetricks

I remember when those ads were prevalent as well. Those will scare off activity faster than anything on a website.

It calls the legitimacy of your site into question when the user gets one of those sort of pop ups.


----------



## tropics

8 Pages of the same ole same ole! Give it a break they know what is needed to be done! 
Just my 2 cents
Richie


----------



## fivetricks

On mobile (Android build 9/Chrome); clicking on the carousel has no effect. Acts as if there is no link attached to it.


----------



## fivetricks

Also; "Report, Like, and Reply" buttons are now producing "oops, we ran into a problem" errors. This is new as of last evening.


Edit: NVM had to clear out my browser data to restore those 3 buttons.


----------



## gary s

My carousel still does not work. Shows one pic then when it changes nothing

Gary


----------



## Braz

The forum no longer shows the poster's location (if the member included it in his/her profile). I miss that feature, especially if a thread is weather related.


----------



## Bearcarver

Braz said:


> The forum no longer shows the poster's location (if the member included it in his/her profile). I miss that feature, especially if a thread is weather related.




I think the ones that are missing, didn't include their in their profile.
I just looked---Yours (Indiana) & mine (Macungie, PA) are there:

Bear


----------



## Braz

Odd, they are not showing in my browser (MS Edge). When I get time I'll try Chrome & Firefox and see if there is any difference.


----------



## chopsaw

Braz said:


> Odd, they are not showing in my browser (MS Edge). When I get time I'll try Chrome & Firefox and see if there is any difference.


You have to mouse over the user name .


----------



## Bearcarver

Braz said:


> Odd, they are not showing in my browser (MS Edge). When I get time I'll try Chrome & Firefox and see if there is any difference.




Here's what I get from yours:

*

 Braz
*
SMF Premier Member
Smoking Fanatic · From Indiana
Joined Jun 25, 2017
Last seen 1 minute ago · Viewing thread _Upgrade Issues_
Messages931Reaction score361


----------



## Braz

I was referring to the poster info on the left of the post, the avatar picture and the banners below the picture. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Bearcarver

Braz said:


> I was referring to the poster info on the left of the post, the avatar picture and the banners below the picture. Sorry for the confusion.




That's where I got the above info.
I just "Mouse over" on your Avatar & that comes up.

Bear

Maybe this will show it better:


----------



## daveomak

Mouse over the Avatar. Click on the location and a map pops up showing the location...  Pretty cool whom ever added that feature...


----------



## Braz

AhHa! Now I get it. Pretty neat. Thanks Bear and Dave.


----------



## daveomak

These new "things" that were added take awhile to "FIND" and learn how to use...    It doesn't come with directions....


----------



## noboundaries

daveomak said:


> These new "things" that were added take awhile to "FIND" and learn how to use...    It doesn't come with directions....



Yep. Every time I went to "New Posts" I was getting tired of "x'ing" the "unread" and "participated" posts buttons. Looked in filters, made sure everything was unclicked, then checked "set as default." BINGO! Issue solved.


----------



## Bearcarver

noboundaries said:


> Yep. Every time I went to "New Posts" I was getting tired of "x'ing" the "unread" and "participated" posts buttons. Looked in filters, made sure everything was unclicked, then checked "set as default." BINGO! Issue solved.




I'm tired of X'ing the unread too.
Where are the Filters?

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

Bearcarver said:


> I'm tired of X'ing the unread too.
> Where are the Filters?
> 
> Bear


Go into "New Posts." On my Android it is to the right (your right side) of the unread and participated buttons. On my Win10/Edge it is just below "Mark Forums Read" on the your right side.

Filters say "Show Only" then boxes you can click or unclick. All mine are unclicked then I clicked "Save as default."

You can click yours as desired.


----------



## Bearcarver

noboundaries said:


> Go into "New Posts." On my Android it is to the right (your right side) of the unread and participated buttons. On my Win10/Edge it is just below "Mark Forums Read" on the your right side.
> 
> Filters say "Show Only" then boxes you can click or unclick. All mine are unclicked then I clicked "Save as default."
> 
> You can click yours as desired.




Thank You!!
Sure glad I can stop doing that all the time!
Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie

When I click on NEW POSTS - it pops up just fine but there is always a SHOW ONLY UNREAD above the posts.  Is there any way to permanently turn this off - or on?  Or a way to set this in "settings" to default to the way I want it?  

I know clicking on it once to make it go away is only one mouse click...don't hate me :-)


----------



## noboundaries

Mine no longer says that. Use the filters as described above and make sure everything is unclicked, then click "set as default."


----------



## Bearcarver

uncle eddie said:


> When I click on NEW POSTS - it pops up just fine but there is always a SHOW ONLY UNREAD above the posts.  Is there any way to permanently turn this off - or on?  Or a way to set this in "settings" to default to the way I want it?
> 
> I know clicking on it once to make it go away is only one mouse click...don't hate me :-)




Yup, What Noboundaries said above in Post #173 worked for me too.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie

That worked...Thanks Bear


----------



## daveomak

I just found a NEW telltale to find unread threads where new items have been added....
I clicked on "Threads with your posts"...   To the left of the thread title was a *RED DOT* ...   It noted where new posts were added to that thread since I last opened it....   
THANK YOU for doing that...


----------



## Brokenhandle

So that's what those little red dots mean...thank you dave! Since I just recently joined I had no idea what they meant.  Been lurking here since before the last major upgrade to the new platform but it's way different to actually post things than just read the forum. 
Just want to say thank you to all that work behind the scenes, especially when updates or big changes are made! I've read alot on here and can't imagine the time you all put in.
Have a couple questions...first I will say I view the forum on my android phone. My computer is way too slow and I don't have the patience to wait while it thinks. Also not real computer literate (I'm in the same category as bearcarver but behind him a bit). Since I've joined the carousel has only worked twice. It is in proper size and I can scroll through all of them but can't click and view them. Worked once tonight and once a few days ago, kinda thought it was operator error on my part being new.
That's enough for now, sorry so long.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## tropics

Just got the script error when I tried to respond to a post.
Richie
The post I tried to respond to was insomnia strikes again.
My original reply I had included the beer emo,I removed it and the post went right 
Richie


----------



## Hawging It

tropics said:


> Just got the script error when I tried to respond to a post.
> Richie


Initially when they changed the site,  I had serious issues from time to time. They seemed to have worked  the bugs out.  Hope yours gets corrected soon.


----------



## Bearcarver

Everything is working fine at the Bear Den, but I'm having to cut my forum time down because the Red on Black is killing my Peepers. And is it really that hard to take the Zoom away from the Carousel? Can't think of any other important problems.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018

Bearcarver said:


> I'm having to cut my forum time down because the Red on Black is killing my Peepers.


Absolutely agreed with Bear... Red on black is not the best option for reading... IMO. Otherwise, new site looks good to me but still have to learn it....


----------



## daveomak

I agree.....  NIX the Red on Black...


----------



## fivetricks

Red on white. Much better!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!
My Peepers Thank You too for the *Red on White!!*
No more Squinting through my #2 reading glasses!!

Bear


----------



## pushok2018

Red on white is great! Much, much better! Thank you!


----------



## tropics

I am only guessing but every time I try to put the Beer Mug EMO I get this error






Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

Richie----Maybe it thinks you've had enough!!

Just kidding Brother---I tried it too, and the same thing happened.
Then I tried a "Bear Face" & the same thing happened too.

Bear


----------



## krj

I've been noticing when I click on a link it jumps to that post and won't allow me to scroll away from that post. In fact the only way I can scroll through the thread is if I delete the post ID from the url and reload that page. Then I'm able to scroll freely.

I only have checked this while at work, and our systems run Internet Explorer, not Edge just old school IE. This might be the main cause of the problem.


----------



## chopsaw

Is it taking you to the lastest un read post in that thread ? I've had that before . scroll up and it jumps back  down . Navigate away and come back it was fine  .


----------



## krj

chopsaw said:


> Is it taking you to the lastest un read post in that thread ? I've had that before . scroll up and it jumps back  down . Navigate away and come back it was fine  .



If I'm clicking say from the front page to "The Latest Post" or through a alert of a thread I'm watching, it will go to that specific post. So for your post in this thread for example, it is post #2023276. It will lock me to where I cannot scroll away from that specific post. Remove the specific post number from the URL and it takes me to the first post on that page, and I'm able to scroll without issue.


----------



## chopsaw

That's what I'm talking about . 
You might go into your profile page . 
Preferences 
alerts page , see what if anything is checked under viewing alerts . I have nothing checked . 
Just an idea until you hear from someone .


----------



## Luis_C

dr k said:


> I'm bumping my original post since I have the screen shot of the pop up. See quote for details. This happened last overhaul with embedded scareware in ads and only on this SMF site. I had to become a premier member to eliminate threats from SMF  that could damage my device. Everything has been fine from the day my premier membership expired this Spring till the day of this upgrade. Now this.:
> View attachment 411303



Hey 

 dr k
 , I wanted to check in to see if you have seen this issue pop up again recently? Thanks!


----------



## dr k

Luis_C said:


> Hey
> 
> dr k
> , I wanted to check in to see if you have seen this issue pop up again recently? Thanks!


No I haven't seen the pop up alert since 11.11.19 when I  got the screenshot and put it up. It must have been found and removed. Are these in ads? Happened much more often when the platform changed a couple years ago.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Is there something I'm missing in regards to the Media?  You can't set a pic as the thumbnail anymore and all the old albums are just blank?  The pics are still in the albums, but in this shot below, they look like this:







Maybe y'all are telling me I need to not use up so much server space?!   


**edited to add I apparently found the limit for adding media? haha 










 bmudd14474
 or 

 hellasteph
 , is there a member limit on storage or is that per file?  DOes upgrading account get you more space? Asking for a friend with a picture taking problem...


----------



## Winterrider

Just wondering if still possible to put locations on avatar instead of clicking on it ?  
Otherwise I think the changes and concerns of most, have been addressed. Nicely done. . .


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Just wondering if still possible to put locations on avatar instead of clicking on it ?
> Otherwise I think the changes and concerns of most, have been addressed. Nicely done. . .




Except the Carousel pics are still zoomed in way to much to see what's in the picture.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Bearcarver said:


> Except the Carousel pics are still zoomed in way to much to see what's in the picture.
> 
> Bear


Whoops, forgot that one. Thx


----------



## dr k

Us mobile users don't see the carousel unless we go to the home page.  So before, when you clicked on a thread the carousel was at the top.  I haven't seen the carousel for awhile because I go to the last thread I viewed and select watched forums or watched threads.  The mobile view is jam packed and cluttered when searching a forum (there are two lines of view and you can enter a title but the member to enter below is covered with an ad and you can't get to it without tons of shifting and trying to close the ad.  Before the upgrade the mobile view was much more user friendly.  Could admins spend time on the forum with smartphones (mines Galaxy S7) to search forums, attach files, and make their posts to see what I'm talking about and the carousel not at the top of every page?  I'm not viewing featured threads much because out of sight out of mind.


----------



## bmudd14474

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Is there something I'm missing in regards to the Media?  You can't set a pic as the thumbnail anymore and all the old albums are just blank?  The pics are still in the albums, but in this shot below, they look like this:
> 
> View attachment 412879
> 
> 
> Maybe y'all are telling me I need to not use up so much server space?!
> 
> 
> **edited to add I apparently found the limit for adding media? haha
> 
> View attachment 412882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmudd14474
> or
> 
> hellasteph
> , is there a member limit on storage or is that per file?  DOes upgrading account get you more space? Asking for a friend with a picture taking problem...




Let me look into that for you. I'll get back with you later



Winterrider said:


> Just wondering if still possible to put locations on avatar instead of clicking on it ?
> Otherwise I think the changes and concerns of most, have been addressed. Nicely done. . .



Not sure if we can. We found other aces where that's not an option but I will check.



Bearcarver said:


> Except the Carousel pics are still zoomed in way to much to see what's in the picture.
> 
> Bear



Yes we are still working on this one.



Thanks for hanging in there everyone


----------



## hellasteph

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Is there something I'm missing in regards to the Media?  You can't set a pic as the thumbnail anymore and all the old albums are just blank?  The pics are still in the albums, but in this shot below, they look like this:
> 
> View attachment 412879
> 
> 
> Maybe y'all are telling me I need to not use up so much server space?!
> 
> 
> **edited to add I apparently found the limit for adding media? haha
> 
> View attachment 412882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmudd14474
> or
> 
> hellasteph
> , is there a member limit on storage or is that per file?  DOes upgrading account get you more space? Asking for a friend with a picture taking problem...



Can you give it a try now? I have adjusted this.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bmudd14474 said:


> Let me look into that for you. I'll get back with you later



Thanks!



hellasteph said:


> Can you give it a try now? I have adjusted this.




Back in action!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tallbm

Hey 

 hellasteph
 and 

 bmudd14474
  just for a clarification sake here. 

With the "gallery" feature gone and the Media storage space being set to 10mb, does that officially mean that SMF is preferring to have images uploaded/hosted somewhere else we move to using the URL's to the images from the image hosting sites when we want to post images?

As apposed to uploading images directly to SMF like we did in the past?

If that is the approach I totally get it I am just wondering if that is the writing on the wall that I am reading.  Also is there any AWS S3 integration with the current forum software that makes image storage simple and inexpensive for hosting images for SMF in fairly seamless fashion? 

The AWS S3 question is probably asking too much but I'm just curios :)  Thanks for all the hard work folks! :)


----------



## bmudd14474

tallbm said:


> Hey
> 
> hellasteph
> and
> 
> bmudd14474
> just for a clarification sake here.
> 
> With the "gallery" feature gone and the Media storage space being set to 10mb, does that officially mean that SMF is preferring to have images uploaded/hosted somewhere else we move to using the URL's to the images from the image hosting sites when we want to post images?
> 
> As apposed to uploading images directly to SMF like we did in the past?
> 
> If that is the approach I totally get it I am just wondering if that is the writing on the wall that I am reading.  Also is there any AWS S3 integration with the current forum software that makes image storage simple and inexpensive for hosting images for SMF in fairly seamless fashion?
> 
> The AWS S3 question is probably asking too much but I'm just curios :)  Thanks for all the hard work folks! :)



This is just a setting issue that we missed


----------



## bmudd14474

tallbm said:


> Hey
> 
> hellasteph
> and
> 
> bmudd14474
> just for a clarification sake here.
> 
> With the "gallery" feature gone and the Media storage space being set to 10mb, does that officially mean that SMF is preferring to have images uploaded/hosted somewhere else we move to using the URL's to the images from the image hosting sites when we want to post images?
> 
> As apposed to uploading images directly to SMF like we did in the past?
> 
> If that is the approach I totally get it I am just wondering if that is the writing on the wall that I am reading.  Also is there any AWS S3 integration with the current forum software that makes image storage simple and inexpensive for hosting images for SMF in fairly seamless fashion?
> 
> The AWS S3 question is probably asking too much but I'm just curios :)  Thanks for all the hard work folks! :)



Try it now. I have changed the quota.


----------



## bmudd14474

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Is there something I'm missing in regards to the Media?  You can't set a pic as the thumbnail anymore and all the old albums are just blank?  The pics are still in the albums, but in this shot below, they look like this:
> 
> View attachment 412879
> 
> 
> Maybe y'all are telling me I need to not use up so much server space?!
> 
> 
> **edited to add I apparently found the limit for adding media? haha
> 
> View attachment 412882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmudd14474
> or
> 
> hellasteph
> , is there a member limit on storage or is that per file?  DOes upgrading account get you more space? Asking for a friend with a picture taking problem...



Try it now. I have increased the Quota. 

Not sure if we will give more space to premier members but that is something we will think about.

Brian


----------



## tallbm

bmudd14474 said:


> Try it now. I have changed the quota.



Thanks I noticed the quota was upped!  Any ability to add media pics into a post from the "insert image" feature while replying?  Or some additional widget/option in the "insert ..." menu?

I have been simply going to https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/media and to my albums and "copying" the image link bbcode to add them into my posts so I can totally do it that way.  I was again "just curious" if accessing the album images through the insert menus was on the roadmap of tweaks being added lol


----------



## tropics

Clicking on a featured item no longer takes you to the post.
Richie


----------



## pc farmer

tropics said:


> Clicking on a featured item no longer takes you to the post.
> Richie




Click on the title in the picture.


----------



## tropics

pc farmer said:


> Click on the title in the picture.


Adam Thanks that worked
Richie


----------



## mosparky

The "Help" tab in chat could use a little touch up in the contrast dept. I can just read the explaination of what the commands do, but the commands themselves are too faint to read. I have to highlight them like a copy/paste to see them.


----------



## bmudd14474

tropics said:


> Clicking on a featured item no longer takes you to the post.
> Richie





pc farmer said:


> Click on the title in the picture.


Yeah what Adam said.

Having to click on the title instead of any where on the picture cuts down on accidental click. This has frustrated some people who didn't want to go into the thread.


----------



## chopsaw

bmudd14474 said:


> Having to click on the title instead of any where on the picture cuts down on accidental click. This has frustrated some people who didn't want to go into the thread.


That is a great change . Used to drive me nuts on my tablet .


----------



## Bearcarver

Maybe it's just Me, but everything now seems to be perfect to me.
The carousel Pics Look Awesome. (No longer zoomed too much)
Black on White is easy on the Peepers.
I just don't see any problems from the Bear Den.
Thanks to all you computer gurus for making it Great!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

I agree with John!
Everything seems to be working great. 
I like the new format better than the old one.
Al


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

What they ^^^^^ said!

Great job everyone!

John


----------



## tropics

I agree the forum is all fixed now as far as I can tell.
Thank You to the Admin and Staff the Forum is looking Great again.
Richie


----------



## Slow42

Is the email notifications working? I never get any emails, did before, and all the boxes are checked in preferences. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## chopsaw

Slow42
 e mail test .


----------



## Slow42

Chopsaw thanks if found them, lots of them, in Junk. Never looked there before. Any idea how to stop them going there?   They never did in the past.


----------



## chopsaw

Are you using G mail ?


----------



## dr k

Move a noreply email address in junk/spam to your inbox since they are all the ssme from SMF and that should redirect that address to your inbox or save that address in your contacts to receive that address to inbox.


----------



## daveomak

You have fixed this situation in other areas....   
Now I have found the RED over BROWN to be very hard to read in "BOOKMARK" area...  I can't read the titles....
When you get an opportunity to "massage" the colors, have at it..  Thanks....   Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07

What I would like to see is...  Before the previous upgrade it would show throughout the thread who the original poster (OP) is/was with some kind of notification in the OP's avatar...  The last two upgrades haven't showed that...  So when your two,three, or more pages deep into a thread you have to go back to the 1st page to see who the OP is/was ... It's really confusing especially when a thread starts to go off in a different direction (hijacked) from the OP's intent ...


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

New issue - has worked fine in the past but now I cannot insert the thumbs up emoji as it hits a script error.

*XF\Db\Exception*: MySQL query error [1366]: Incorrect string value: '\xF0\x9F\x91\x8D' for column `smokingm_db`.`xf_post`.`message` at row 1 in *src/XF/Db/AbstractStatement.php* at line *228*

*XF\Db\AbstractStatement->getException()* in *src/XF/Db/Mysqli/Statement.php* at line *196*
*XF\Db\Mysqli\Statement->getException()* in *src/XF/Db/Mysqli/Statement.php* at line *77*
*XF\Db\Mysqli\Statement->execute()* in *src/XF/Db/AbstractAdapter.php* at line *94*
*XF\Db\AbstractAdapter->query()* in *src/XF/Db/AbstractAdapter.php* at line *218*
*XF\Db\AbstractAdapter->insert()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Entity/Entity.php* at line *1452*
*XF\Mvc\Entity\Entity->_saveToSource()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Entity/Entity.php* at line *1184*
*XF\Mvc\Entity\Entity->save()* in *src/XF/Service/Thread/Replier.php* at line *167*
*XF\Service\Thread\Replier->_save()* in *src/XF/Service/ValidateAndSavableTrait.php* at line *40*
*XF\Service\Thread\Replier->save()* in *src/XF/Pub/Controller/Thread.php* at line *461*
*XF\Pub\Controller\Thread->actionAddReply()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *350*
*XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->dispatchClass()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *257*
*XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->dispatchFromMatch()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *113*
*XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->dispatchLoop()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *55*
*XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->run()* in *src/XF/App.php* at line *2184*
*XF\App->run()* in *src/XF.php* at line *391*
*XF::runApp()* in *index.php* at line *20*


----------



## gmc2003

You must have worn you clicker out AZ

Chris


----------



## chopsaw

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I cannot insert the thumbs up emoji


Only works in areas that get cold weather .


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

chopsaw said:


> Only works in areas that get cold weather .



Ok, guess I will have to find another emoji, cause I ain't moving north....


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

OK, I picked it from the list instead of recently used...


----------



## Bearcarver

Every time I try to put more than one emoji on one page, I get that same Error Thing!!!

Bear





Smokin' in AZ said:


> New issue - has worked fine in the past but now I cannot insert the thumbs up emoji as it hits a script error.
> 
> *XF\Db\Exception*: MySQL query error [1366]: Incorrect string value: '\xF0\x9F\x91\x8D' for column `smokingm_db`.`xf_post`.`message` at row 1 in *src/XF/Db/AbstractStatement.php* at line *228*
> 
> *XF\Db\AbstractStatement->getException()* in *src/XF/Db/Mysqli/Statement.php* at line *196*
> *XF\Db\Mysqli\Statement->getException()* in *src/XF/Db/Mysqli/Statement.php* at line *77*
> *XF\Db\Mysqli\Statement->execute()* in *src/XF/Db/AbstractAdapter.php* at line *94*
> *XF\Db\AbstractAdapter->query()* in *src/XF/Db/AbstractAdapter.php* at line *218*
> *XF\Db\AbstractAdapter->insert()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Entity/Entity.php* at line *1452*
> *XF\Mvc\Entity\Entity->_saveToSource()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Entity/Entity.php* at line *1184*
> *XF\Mvc\Entity\Entity->save()* in *src/XF/Service/Thread/Replier.php* at line *167*
> *XF\Service\Thread\Replier->_save()* in *src/XF/Service/ValidateAndSavableTrait.php* at line *40*
> *XF\Service\Thread\Replier->save()* in *src/XF/Pub/Controller/Thread.php* at line *461*
> *XF\Pub\Controller\Thread->actionAddReply()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *350*
> *XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->dispatchClass()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *257*
> *XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->dispatchFromMatch()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *113*
> *XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->dispatchLoop()* in *src/XF/Mvc/Dispatcher.php* at line *55*
> *XF\Mvc\Dispatcher->run()* in *src/XF/App.php* at line *2184*
> *XF\App->run()* in *src/XF.php* at line *391*
> *XF::runApp()* in *index.php* at line *20*


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Bearcarver said:


> Every time I try to put more than one emoji on one page, I get that same Error Thing!!!
> 
> Bear



Test two emoji's


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Test two emoji's


 another test using recently used


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Hmmmm, interesting I tried both and now mysteriously it works.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Bearcarver said:


> Every time I try to put more than one emoji on one page, I get that same Error Thing!!!
> 
> Bear



Try it again Bear as it seems to be working for me now either picking them out of recently used or from the pick box below.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Try it again Bear as it seems to be working for me now either picking them out of recently used or from the pick box below.




OK---I'm trying: Below---

Bear.   ---Yup---It Worked!!


----------

